# Obliterated by Mario



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

So as many know me being in the Atlanta area I reached out to the locals to try and arrange a small herf. That is still in the works.

But @mrolland5500 tells me he is tracking me down tonight to deliver a care package ...which I am assuming he meant the fatal blow to the Deathstar package.

We arrange a meet up and before I could even lay some smack down on him he pulls out the mother of all herf-a-dors making my little 40ct one pale in comparison and then proceeds to beat me so unmercifully in the parking lot that a rent-a-cop from the gas station had to break it up.

Mario not only beat on me in numbers but also with stuff mere mortals can't even fathom let alone hold in their hands...My mind is still spinning but pretty sure every other word he mentioned was event or exclusive or limited...

Damn this one hurt in a good way and will not be forgotten anytime soon that's for sure.

Mario I can't thank you enough for the generosity you showed me, can't wait to sit and have time to smoke tomorrow!










At first I thought it wouldn't be that bad










Haha yeah right










Wait ....there is more










And the total aftermath










This is what I get for go without a garrison of storm troopers ...

Sent from the GA Crews sandbox


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> So as many know me being in the Atlanta area I reached out to the locals to try and arrange a small herf. That is still in the works.
> 
> But @mrolland5500 tells me he is tracking me down tonight to deliver a care package ...which I am assuming he meant the fatal blow to the Deathstar package.
> 
> ...


Awesome !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> Awesome !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh he forced me into another wine cooler with this beating...

Sent from the GA Crews sandbox


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> So as many know me being in the Atlanta area I reached out to the locals to try and arrange a small herf. That is still in the works.
> 
> But @mrolland5500 tells me he is tracking me down tonight to deliver a care package ...which I am assuming he meant the fatal blow to the Deathstar package.
> 
> ...


That's a dang royal rumble!

Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Call 911!!! That's just f'n brutal. Take em straight to Emory.....don't even pass Go! Oh the humanity! How's that for drama?


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Cigary said:


> Call 911!!! That's just f'n brutal. Take em straight to Emory.....don't even pass Go! Oh the humanity! How's that for drama?


Don't think it will get the Emmy maybe just the globe 

Sent from the GA Crews sandbox


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

WTG @mrolland5500! Nothing like a face to face beat down!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Whoa


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

greasemonger said:


> Whoa


Does anyone really wanna piss Mr. Rolland off.....I didn't think so.


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

We are going to need to start multiple GoFundMes for the dark side. One for the medical bills, one for a body guard w/e in the state of GA and one to help them get pay back because that was brutal


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Cigary said:


> Does anyone really wanna piss Mr. Rolland off.....I didn't think so.


Oh I know. He hit me in the MAW...I'm going to tread lightly


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

greasemonger said:


> Oh I know. He hit me in the MAW...I'm going to tread lightly


Who does $hit like this? The man scares me....mommy!!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Jeez. That nucking futz!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> So as many know me being in the Atlanta area I reached out to the locals to try and arrange a small herf. That is still in the works.
> 
> But @mrolland5500 tells me he is tracking me down tonight to deliver a care package ...which I am assuming he meant the fatal blow to the Deathstar package.
> 
> ...


 Bro do you know when I heard you were coming down I got all giddy like a highschooler getting their first car and haven't been able to sleep planning the azz whooping for the Dark One in which you richly deserved......Hey bud it was great meeting and chatting with you in person can't wait until tomorrow when we burn a couple also just remember for future references I don't fight fair you're here for 3 more days

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> Bro do you know when I heard you were coming down I got all giddy like a highschooler getting their first car and haven't been able to sleep planning the azz whooping for the Dark One in which you richly deserved......Hey bud it was great meeting and chatting with you in person can't wait until tomorrow when we burn a couple also just remember for future references I don't fight fair you're here for 3 more days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Haha is this because I beat on you about not being able to count ?

Haha

Sent from the GA Crews sandbox


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Haha is this because I beat on you about not being able to count ?
> 
> Haha
> 
> Sent from the GA Crews sandbox


#HELLYEAH









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> #HELLYEAH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You smoke that masquerade yet ?

Sent from the GA Crews sandbox


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Haha is this because I beat on you about not being able to count ?
> 
> Haha
> 
> Sent from the GA Crews sandbox


Hell I still can't believe you hired armed security to try and mitigate the carnage...... lol!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> Hell I still can't believe you hired armed security to try and mitigate the carnage...... lol!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Lot of good he did he ran back inside...next time I bring Bobba Fett

Sent from the GA Crews sandbox


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> You smoke that masquerade yet ?
> 
> Sent from the GA Crews sandbox


Dude that thing was guuuuuuud!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> Dude that thing was guuuuuuud!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Told you easily in the top 3 of EZ

Sent from the GA Crews sandbox


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Lot of good he did he ran back inside...next time I bring Bobba Fett
> 
> Sent from the GA Crews sandbox


LMAO!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Told you easily in the top 3 of EZ
> 
> Sent from the GA Crews sandbox


Yes easily!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

What a beatdown !


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Hell of a beat down!! Can't say you didn't deserve it 



JtAv8tor said:


> Told you easily in the top 3 of EZ


Had them in my cart but changed my mind... dang it.


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

What a beating


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Very cool you guys are getting to meet up in person! For me that’s one of the coolest outcomes from this community, not just messaging back and forth but, an actual meet up with a Puff brother. OUTSTANDING!!

And Mario.....WOW, taking no prisoners i see lol! Great gift from one Top Notch brother to another! Enjoy the smokes tonight fellas! 


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Dang, you need me to send you one of my back up tupper kits? Beatdown!

Sent from Dino's place dropping off two subs and one super sized Mt. Dew.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Get the PUFF emergency beat down kit now! Call 1-800.......


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

It's a good thing you brought extra storage with you. Nice beat down @mrolland5500.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Looks like Mario did some Spring cleaning and used you as his dust rag!


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Obliterated indeed....
Good luck recovering from that one.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

#HELL#YEAH
Great work!


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

Dang. Look at at all those waggle sticks. Looks like the Death Star is need of some major repairs. Hope it's not out of commission for too long.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

I thought they caught the latest passage bomber?


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!:jaw:


----------



## Ender1553 (Dec 23, 2017)

Wow... that's all I can say, wow...

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

So look guys don't think The Dark One @JtAv8tor didn't lay a smack down on me as well hell I was so focused on my bombing mission I forgot to post pictures hell I've smoked 3 of the sticks already!!!! I'll post remaining sticks today

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

The truth comes out now... it was a out and out bare knuckles brawl in a parking lot...

I’m wondering how the surrounding community faired?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Matfam1 said:


> The truth comes out now... it was a out and out bare knuckles brawl in a parking lot...
> 
> I'm wondering how the surrounding community faired?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cops ran back into the building ...

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Matfam1 said:


> The truth comes out now... it was a out and out bare knuckles brawl in a parking lot...
> 
> I'm wondering how the surrounding community faired?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And he beat me with sticks I've never had!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> Matfam1 said:
> 
> 
> > The truth comes out now... it was a out and out bare knuckles brawl in a parking lot...
> ...


So it looked something like this?


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> You smoke that masquerade yet ?
> 
> Sent from the GA Crews sandbox


I just now seen the band for that cigar and it's a damn good looking band.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Its a DAMN good cigar too!


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

csk415 said:


> It's a good thing you brought extra storage with you. Nice beat down @mrolland5500.


#HELLYEAH bud he deserved it

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Matt_21 said:


> #HELL#YEAH
> Great work!


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

BigPuffer said:


> So it looked something like this?


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I don't know how I missed this post. Holy Sheiyte militia that's brutal!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

@mrolland5500 Mario is a frigging "Awesome" BOTL BUT son you have ticked him off royally and he responded with Royal Treatment! Way to Kick Some Ash Mario!!:vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

WOW that’s a train load of beatin right there geez, me being new I've never seen the like..


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Yeah he put a hurting on me for sure. He got his though  


Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Olecharlie said:


> @mrolland5500 Mario is a frigging "Awesome" BOTL BUT son you have ticked him off royally and he responded with Royal Treatment! Way to Kick Some Ash Mario!!:vs_cool::vs_cool:


Oh brother you should've saw the look on his face after he dragged himself from under his truck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Matfam1 said:


> The truth comes out now... it was a out and out bare knuckles brawl in a parking lot...
> 
> I'm wondering how the surrounding community faired?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IDK...but I made a bucket load of moola selling tickets and plastic ponchos!

Sent from the porch...please tell me that wasnt the Easter Bunny I just plugged....


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

@mrolland5500 slipped up though and let me know he was a pipe smoker as well. On my way out I made sure he had some no longer produced McClelland

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> @mrolland5500 slipped up though and let me know he was a pipe smoker as well. On my way out I made sure he had some no longer produced McClelland
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


 Ok Mr Braggadocious 'He Who Laughs 1st Laughs Last'  middle finger in the air and wave it like ya just don't care!!!!&#129315;&#129315;

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> Ok Mr Braggadocious 'He Who Laughs 1st Laughs Last'  middle finger in the air and wave it like ya just don't care!!!!&#129315;&#129315;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


We had a pact!

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> We had a pact!
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


Oh ok lost my head for a second PTSD 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> Oh ok lost my head for a second PTSD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What ever my sources know you already put stuff in motion...

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> What ever my sources know you already put stuff in motion...
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


Me no speekuh englay

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

